# Another one. Short and Fat.



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you have a question or you just feel like letting us know your thinking of one?


----------



## skyriot (Nov 29, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> So been researching and listening to the forum. Originally wanted a couple boards, now want about four. Short, fat, agile, woods board is what I'm looking for. Looking at Yes 420, Marhar Woodsman (really like Marhar), Rossignol Sushi, K2 Cool Bean (which is falling short.).......... @BurtonAvenger and @Nivek




I would take a look at the High Tide Hippy Slasher too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

freshy said:


> Do you have a question or you just feel like letting us know your thinking of one?




Normally people make a pick and you put that towards your choice.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I need to ride the Salomon First Call 151. The Derby was one of my top pics for a tree fatty. I haven't ridden the Woodsman or the Sushi. I bought a Warpig. I like it, but it's torsionally stiffer so maybe not for everyone as a tree board. I like the Party Platter more than the Cool Bean for trees. The Cool Bean is driven entirely with body motion. Unless your trees are really open I'd go elsewhere. 420 is solid. I could do one of those. Look at some United Shapes stuff too.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I've heard short and fats are fun to ride, haven't tried it myself but here's one for you to consider:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Marhar but I wouldn't buy a Woodsman.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

gotta consider the i/G from NS


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Rip154 said:


> From my experience those aren't much good in the woods. Very mellow sidecut and not exactly agile. For stiffness, I guess it depends how much you put into it. About the girl, totally uncalled for...


Which one were you referring to?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I like Marhar but I wouldn't buy a Woodsman.


Any reason?


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

One other to think about is the Jones Storm Chaser in 147cm. I was talking to a guy and he was raving about how epic it is, and how he thought it was one of the most fun boards around. So if your looking into any others theres that.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

ctoma said:


> I've heard short and fats are fun to ride, haven't tried it myself but here's one for you to consider:


:sarcasm: It also depends on the shape/profile of the short fat bords, some you either ride on but if you aren't prepared, she gonna take over and ride you out instead..:laughat2:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lespaul4542 said:


> One other to think about is the Jones Storm Chaser in 147cm. I was talking to a guy and he was raving about how epic it is, and how he thought it was one of the most fun boards around. So if your looking into any others theres that.


I really like the Stormchaser. I want one. But it's a bit like the Cool Bean in the same reason I'm not a huge fan of it for trees. It's driven entirely by full body movement. It's too wide and stiff to foot steer. It's nimble, but not in the way that's good for trees. You have to throw too much body into it. The softer more playful short fats are what I find works better for trees.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I really like the Stormchaser. I want one. But it's a bit like the Cool Bean in the same reason I'm not a huge fan of it for trees. It's driven entirely by full body movement. It's too wide and stiff to foot steer. It's nimble, but not in the way that's good for trees. You have to throw too much body into it. The softer more playful short fats are what I find works better for trees.


Ahhh makes sense! I haven't ridden many short boards, so I'm not sure which really match a playful flex with shortness. But I guess it all depends on your riding style/size. Some people could probably toss it around like nothing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phillyphan said:


> Any reason?


There's just way better out there. The stance is set too far back and the way it's over all designed it's not that surfy.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Rip154 said:


> About the girl, totally uncalled for...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

ctoma said:


>


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Rip154 said:


>


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

we snowboardin


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone tried the new Arbor short and fat board designed by Iguchi?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A buddy took it out on a groomer and hated it. It's a quiver board.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I rode a coho all last season. Loved it. Then picked up a party platter.. was ok but not for me. Selling it.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Nitro quiver pow looks cool - may worth a look.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

If you are looking at a short fat one look at the Rossignol Sushi. I'm sold on it. BA's review and all the reviews I've seen make it look awesome. I'll probably purchase mine today.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Reviving this thread. Finally got out on a Sushi today that I picked up off fleabay. Very fun, surfy board on fresh powder. Floats very well and nimble at speed. It can carve the groomers but you have to work at it. But once things got chewed up it was a nightmare to stay stable at speed. WOW. Dangerous is an understatement. Thankfully I had a backup board in the car for the afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

